# Anyone go to this show?



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like Joe Bodnarchuk has a show coming up in Peabody MA which is the only one I'm aware that isn't a five hour plus drive for me.

Vintage Slot Car Club Swap Meet
Holiday Inn
One Newbury Street
Peabody, MA

Is anyone familiar with this show? Good turn out?

I'd love to go to Bob's show on Super Bowl show but my back can hardly take a 5 hour drive, never mind getting back in the car after a couple of hours at the show for another 5 hours return trip. Just can't do it.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

When is Joe's show?


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I had seen it listed for "March" but I just heard from Joe and it seems his shows are off for now. Anyone know of others in MA or RI?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Never heard of that show but it would be very cool to have one in the area.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't know much about it myself. I found it listed on hoslotcarracing.com

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/SwapMeets.html


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good place to ask around for stray cases of tjet chassis


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Peabody is about a 1/2 hour for me. I hope it happens!


----------

